# ISO comments/feedback on "FlameDisk" by Bic



## Hoot (Aug 25, 2012)

Mrs Hoot, being a frugal woman, is always clipping coupons and such. She just brought in a coupon to me for something called a FlameDisk, made by Bic. This coupon is for a free FlameDisk. A brief look at Google informs me that this device uses ethanol for fuel, is self contained (no ashes or such to deal with), burns for about 40 minutes. It is compact and as such is easier to store than charcoal. Price...about 5 bucks.
Now I doubt I will ever be convinced that this contraption will be better than charcoal, but if it lives up to the hype, it might be a product I would keep on hand for emergencies and unexpected guests for lunch or supper.
I reckon I will give it a try seein's how I can get one for free.
Anybody have any experience with this thing?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 25, 2012)

Interesting.  Have never heard of it.  

But free is good!


----------



## chopper (Aug 25, 2012)

Never heard of it, but I would try it for free. The price is right!


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 25, 2012)

I saw them at the grocery store the other day. I bet they would be great for tailgating or a small smokey joe in the car. Take the Mrs. on a picnic!


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 25, 2012)

Sounds like a Sterno type fuel.  Think hot wood embers or lump charcoal is preferable.  I only use flames for finishing my meat.


----------



## jharris (Aug 25, 2012)

http://www.grillwithbic.com/flamedisk/howitworks.asp


----------



## jharris (Aug 25, 2012)

I wonder if you could get good results throwing hardwood chips on top of it and use it in a small grill for smoking?

I might toss a couple of these into my camper for my next fishing trip and give it a try.

Hmmmmm

Edit: Thnx for bringing this to our attention Hoot.


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 28, 2012)

Let us know how it works.  Sounds like a large chaffing dish warmer.  

Bu it does have "solidified ethanol technology"... Really?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 28, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Let us know how it works.  Sounds like a large chaffing dish warmer.
> 
> Bu it does have "solidified ethanol technology"... Really?



Sterno?


----------



## GLC (Aug 28, 2012)

I carried Sterno, the same kind of gelled alcohol, camping, but only as an emergency or quick convenient measure. It is suitable for warming or, if you're patient, boiling a small container of water for a cup of tea. Alcohol flame is about 500F. Compare to charcoal that is _created_ in temperatures higher than that and that can reach temperatures in excess of the melting point of iron. In other words. Alcohol can give you plenty of flame - little heat. But free is free. Just don't expect too much. I will say that it's in a more convenient form for flame cooking than the Sterno can. But I assume it's not reusable, and with Sterno, you can put the lid on and relight it again and again until it's gone.


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 28, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Sterno?




Likely.. I was quoting them.  When it has been around forever and they want to make it sound new companies tend to slap certain words on it... Cyber, HD, technology etc...


----------



## Hoot (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, I ain't been able to find this thing locally. Going to Norfolk/Va Beach this week end..I will look around up there.


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 28, 2012)

Hoot please see:

BIC Multi-Purpose Lighter Retail Locator - Where to Buy BIC Lighters

At the bottom is: "FlameDisk® is a seasonal grilling product. Therefore, year-round product  availability may be limited depending upon the climate and location of  where you reside in the U.S."


----------

